# Mk6 tuned Golf intake + header WOW!



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Not sure if this is relevant data or not as attention has faded from N/A tuning of the 2.5 and the products that remain in this segment are pretty well established. That being said to my knowledge I havent seen very many tuned MkVIs running around and there was chatter that the new larger headlamps would make it impossible to run any intakes with the new Mk6. I found that this is complete nonsense and after seeing the finished product there is no reason why any kit should not fit the new Mk6. I chose the Neuspeed P-flo because it was rumored to be the only one that fit. Actually it doesnt matter which one you choose because they all copied each other and came out with the same damn short-ram intake for the same price. They just slapped their logo on the side and called it a day!

Installation of the P-flo was more difficult than the Evoair A5301 I had on my Rabbit. For one thing, alot of the pieces didnt wanna fit together. For example, the air intake adapter (also known as a dummy MAF on 09+ 2.5s without MAF) was too fat for the heatshield and never wanted to press into place. I jimmy'd the hell outta that thing and even tried to force it by tightening the screws and hoping that would make it fit. But it didnt and I backed off before I broke anything. Next, the final step....putting the air filter on was a pain in the ass and I thought I might have to return to stock. The dummy MAF and air filter have the same diameter so it just never wanted to fit on. I was like damn Neuspeed give me an extra mm to play with sheesh! Tried wedging a flat head screwdriver to aid to no avail. Tried to grip it with pliers but its so oiled down you cant get a grip. I was finally able to jerk it on using a hooked allen key and using it to deform the filter while firmly pressing in place. I also think I may have overdone it as my intake might now be cracked. Thanks Neuspeed!

The Evoair header is a bitch to install no matter how mechanically inclined you are and requires either modifying or removing the metal tab in the back and tying the lines away from the header with a zip tie. I had this professionally installed and we used the latter method to secure everything in back.

Differences: No real change in sound. The only difference is under nearly full-throttle around 3 grand you get this big burble wooshing ROAR for about 2 seconds and then its gone. Aww sad face. This sound is from the intake of course. In terms of power, there is no difference at step-off. Only once you're underway and the engine is spinning above 3 grand does the engine begin to pull hard. I also feel like the engine isnt working as hard to maintain your speed. Not bad for a day's work. Here are some pics:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Also my dealer offered me silver GTI "pizza slicer" wheels with tires for 500 bucks. Dont know if I should take the offer or not. Any thoughts?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought you were selling... Anywhow, congrats!!!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

My dealer is calling me tomorrow with an offer actually! lol


----------

